# well made slim under-cabinet lighting for kitchen?



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice recommendations.


----------



## diy888 (Jan 18, 2009)

alexjoe said:


> Nice recommendations.


Thanks. I cannot see the recommendations and am getting an error message that my browser is unable to resolve the IP address. Was it copied and pasted from a Google Ads search by any chance? My browser has a "stealth" feature that turns Google Ads and Google tracking off.

Or were you commenting on the features I wanted?


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

I'd recommend re-evaluating your wish list.

I use Hafele LED tape lighting for all of my cabinet designs and it will do all but 2 of your wish list. It's not "aimable", but in 30 years of design, I have never needed that ability for UC lighting, so I'm not sure why you would.  The other is that it requires a transformer, or what they call, a driver, as any low voltage lighting requires. That makes it extremely easy for anyone to install this lighting as all you need is an outlet to plug the transformer into. If you place that outlet above the cabinets, everything is hidden, and it all works extremely well. The warm LED lighting really complements wood tones in the cabinetry It can be dimmed, be switched by a motion sensor, or a standard on/off switch.

I use it for in cabinet lighting, on the back of the face frame, or for open cabinets, as well as under cabinet lighting. It's extremely low profile (1/8") and extremely low energy use have made all other types of lighting obsolete, IMHO.


----------



## diy888 (Jan 18, 2009)

Live_Oak said:


> I'd recommend re-evaluating your wish list.
> 
> I use Hafele LED tape lighting for all of my cabinet designs and it will do all but 2 of your wish list. It's not "aimable", but in 30 years of design, I have never needed that ability for UC lighting, so I'm not sure why you would.


Light-switch in our 33.5-inch (custom-sized) Broan range-hood exhaust-fan broke and it costs hundreds of dollars and a big headache (complete disassembly) to replace. So I want to "aim" the light onto the cooktop below, from the side.



Live_Oak said:


> The other is that it requires a transformer, or what they call, a driver, as any low voltage lighting requires. That makes it extremely easy for anyone to install this lighting as all you need is an outlet to plug the transformer into. If you place that outlet above the cabinets, everything is hidden, and it all works extremely well.


No such outlet above the cabinet and no easy way to put one there, since the cabinets go up to the ceiling and it's brick-wall behind.



Live_Oak said:


> The warm LED lighting really complements wood tones in the cabinetry It can be dimmed, be switched by a motion sensor, or a standard on/off switch.
> 
> I use it for in cabinet lighting, on the back of the face frame, or for open cabinets, as well as under cabinet lighting. It's extremely low profile (1/8") and extremely low energy use have made all other types of lighting obsolete, IMHO.


I like the extremely low profile of the lights, and that they are "warm". But what is the profile of the transformer, and can it be wired directly to the incoming voltage line, rather than plugged in to a receptacle?


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

Fix the hood light. You're attempting to do something with UC lighting that it's not really meant to do, even though I think every kitchen needs UC lighting. It's not meant to replace the light from a hood, nor to stand up to the heat and steam that cooking produces.. A generic switch from some place like Johnstone is probably less than $20. An electrician or good appliance repairman could probably diagnose and fix the hood fairly cheaply.


----------

